# MEMBERS EXPERIENCES > MEMBER'S CYCLE RESULTS >  anavar / test e cutting cycle log

## avl

Hey guys,

want to run a log for my cutting cycle

Cycle: 400mg/week test e for 12 weeks and 60mg anavar from weeks 1-8

I have aromasin for an ai, clomid nolva for pct (gonna run aromasin in pct too, maybe instead of nolva). I also have 10000iu of hcg .

my stats:

180cm 94kg 18% bf

Deadlift: 220kg
Squat: 155kg
Bench: 115kg
Press: 75kg

Diet: is as high protein and low fat as i can manage each day, aiming for around 2000cal average, slightly under on rest days, slightly over on training days

Training: 5 days/ week, relatively high volume and intensity 1 max out day and 4 volume days arranged into squat+push / pull. Will also be doing cardio on an ad hoc basis but at least 2x week (i enjoy cycling so whenever the weather is good enough) might include some fasted walks in the morning before work too.

Goals: Drop to around 85kg / 10%, maintain all existing muscle (not sure if ill be able to recomp a bit and gain some, if i do great but not going to pin my hopes on it happening) and gain some strength.

----------


## Gaspaco

Solid cycle!

Run aromasin ED! Don't run it in PCT! 

HCG 250iu twice a week whole cycle and stop 4days before PCT.

BTW reduce your bf before start to 15%

----------


## avl

Did my first pin last friday, went in smooth as butter no pip, felt a little bit of test flu that evening for a few hours and then again very briefly the next evening. Started my anavar on the saturday taking 3 doses a day 2x 10mg pills am after lunch and late evening.

Realised i screwed up my HCG , i had ordered bacteriostatic water to dilute it into but after doing my first test pin i went to dilute the hcg and realised i only had sterile water for injections (never used HCG before) which wouldnt keep for 3 months. Quickly ordered some bac stat water so hopefully i can start my hcg in the second week at 250iu 2x week. At least i realised before actually diluting it.

I also started running aromasin 12.5mg/day, I'm a little wary of some minor pre existing gyno i have under my left nipple from when i was a teenager so just wanted to be safe, however, im going to lay off it for a few days and restart at 12.5mg eod/e3d, as I felt the beginnings of low e2 (i guess aromasin is stronger than adex in that regard and my test hasnt built up enough yet). Will just have to keep an eye on any gyno but it should be fine at this low a dose of test.

Training has been doing fine up until now, sunday and tuesday are my rest days so not much to report but noticed no differences so far, but i wouldnt expect to feel the anavar kick in for a week or so. Did my second pin yesterday morning in the other glute went fine too and very minimial test flu symptoms in the evening.

----------


## avl

> Solid cycle!
> 
> Run aromasin ED! Don't run it in PCT! 
> 
> HCG 250iu twice a week whole cycle and stop 4days before PCT.
> 
> BTW reduce your bf before start to 15%


Thanks, yep on the HCG, hoping starting it in the second week isn't going to be an issue ETA on the bac stat water is for tomorrow or fri, dont think it should be. Will bear in mind about the aromasin too, imagine i will go back upto ed once the test levels start to peak, cheers.

----------


## Gaspaco

> Thanks, yep on the HCG, hoping starting it in the second week isn't going to be an issue ETA on the bac stat water is for tomorrow or fri, dont think it should be. Will bear in mind about the aromasin too, imagine i will go back upto ed once the test levels start to peak, cheers.


No point of doing aromasin EOD because of its short half-life.

----------


## avl

I thought it worked eod because although its half life is 9hours like you say its action in the body is longer due to being a suicidal inhibitor (body takes a few days to make new aromatase). Anyway thanks for the info, I have a pill cutter so i can do quarters for 6.25mg a day np.

----------


## avl

Been having a weird up and down libido last few days, thought i might have gone in too high with the aromasin to start with and crashed e2 as ive only used adex before but i didnt feel lethargic or have sore joints at all. Also no water retention so dont think e is high yet either so im not sure what has been going on. My best thought is that the Anavar shut me down before the test e was actually high enough to have properly replaced my natural test and because anavar is pretty much non androgenic it didnt have any kind of effect itself, idk, will just suck it and see. Third pin tomorrow, looking forward to it (is that weird? i remember being super nervous when i did my first ever pin, now its kinda satisfying).

Last 2 days in the gym have been really good set several small PBs, im not sure if i can feel the anavar kicking in yet as i was hoping for those PBs regardless, i have felt like i have a little more energy in the gym though so maybe the first signs. Diet has been pretty much on point except that my appetite is pretty big the last week so ive been a couple hundred cals over. Scale weight hasn't changed much but calipers are reading a couple of points lower, that could just be due to change in water balance though. Bac water for HCG should arrive tomorrow hopefully so i can take my first HCG shot on sat which will be good as i think the boys are starting to feel a little 'soft'.

----------


## avl

4th Pin today, did ventroglute for the first time, fine as usual. This is day 10/11 for the Anavar now and it has definitely kicked in, got a nice strength boost, hitting lots of PBs and starting to look leaner.

Scale weight is up 0.5kg but i've been in a few hundred cal deficit each day this week, waist measurement and caliper measurements are also down a couple of % and other measurements are up (biceps finally hit 17"  :Smilie: )

Training is going well, lots of energy in and out of gym, my bac stat water finally arrived so i did my first pin of HCG , got second tomorrow, has already firmed up the lads, dropping my aromasin to 12.5mg 2x week from ed has also fixed my libido and lethargy from last week. Libido is definitely a little raised for the last couple of days (nothing crazy just lots of women turning my head and a couple of random boners) so i guess it was low e2 from hitting aromasin 12.5mg ed straight off the bat. Going to keep it at this level, dosing on pin day until i start to see signs of water retention creeping back.

Only issues are the start of a slight bit of acne and some insomnia, thinking of getting some melatonin. Also the anavar is causing stuff that i eat to go right through me, which is actually maybe a bonus idk.

----------


## avl

Not much to add today, setting more PBs in the gym, starting to get some wicked pumps, my back pumps especially are getting 'fun' and my biceps cramped up completely today. Definitely stronger than i would normally be but not ridiculously so. My appetite is annoying me, the test shouldnt have kicked in and i hadnt heard of var boosting appetite but even eating only 500 under my maint I'm getting so hungry that I literally feel sick.

I have access to a lot of nice lab equipment as part of my job and out of interest i tested my var, came back 100% var with no trace of any other oral anabolic detectable so that's a nice reassurance for me because i know var is quite often faked due to its cost. Cant get any info on the dosing unfortunately but I expect it's reasonably close to the 10mg stated considering the dilutions and theoretical concentrations i was working with and the amount of signal i was seeing (based on assuming 10mg).

----------


## avl

So just over 3 weeks in now, weight is still the same but all vital measurements are heading in the right direction +1.5cm on arms thighs and chest -1.5cm around navel. Setting PBs pretty much every session, not major ones but decent. Cals have been about -500 each day so not sure if im retaining water, ive clearly dropped fat but i wouldnt have expected to add muscle so i guess i am. Bumped up my aromasin to 12.5mg EoD now that i can feel the test kicking in.

No major sides to report, odd bit of acne but im really prone to it anyway and having some trouble sleeping. Appetite is up a bit which is making dieting hard. Also libido effects of test are definitely starting to kick in, the last 10 days i've basically had morning wood for my entire 8hours of sleep a few days ago the boosted libido started to show up too though and im definitely finding myself pretty distracted (before it had just been pretty normal after that first few days of being low).

Pins have been going fine, only done glutes so far, ive managed to go through surface veins my last 2 shots into left glute though which is annoying. Upped my HCG slightly to 325iu 2x week but otherwise holding everything else steady. Plan is now to really hit the diet hard for the next 5 weeks of the anavar doing close to a PSMF if i can manage it and then switch back to maintenance/recomp for the last 6 weeks of cycle and into a very slight surplus for 4 weeks after that to keep gains.

----------


## avl

4.5 weeks in and 2 more injects of the first vial to go, no new sides have appeared really and none getting any worse, libido is good, strength gains are coming quickly and consistently (its like when i just started lifting again, progress session to session). Am around about the same weight but i assume holding 4-5lbs of water, calipers and waist are down 4pc / 2" and looking noticeably leaner & down a couple of notches on my weight belt. Hoping to actually start losing some weight now that my test levels are stable and i shouldnt be adding any more water weight.

Lats are completely blowing up for some reason, they're tight and crampy all the time and have grown noticeably compared to anything else.

I ordered some finasteride, going to start taking it 0.5mg eod just to take the edge off the DHT now that i have everything else stable and feeling good, dont want to wait until after pct and regret not using it.

----------

